# Deadliest Catch Crab Boat Question



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok, I have been debating about posting this for a while. I know I will probably get hammered or made fun of for asking this question but damn-it, I just gotta know. Ok I have been watching the show since it first came on Discovery Channel, back when Mike Rowe wasnt the narrator for it. My question is this. You know how they have the interviews with the Captian up in the Captains House. I keep watching them and I see the gear and throttle levers, but I dont see any wheel to turn that big thing with. I see the other handle that they are using that pivets from the port side of the boat to the starboard side of the boat. How in the hell do they steer the damn thing. Now I have thought that the lever I was just talking about could be a like a bow truster or what not, but seeing the type of sea's these guys are in and sometimes the bow coming out of the water, I dont see how a bow thruster would work. Now then I thought about well maybee that lever controls the rudder of the boat, and on one episode I did see the wheel to the far left of where the captain is sitting, But i didnt understand how if it had a wheel, how you could use sometype of little piveting lever to control the boat as well. SO my basic question is what is that lever, and how in the hell do they steer the boat?//

Bring on the laughter and the jokes, I know i deserve it for asking this question, I just really dont get it.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I wandered this too. However if you look closely in some episodes there is a simple lever with hash marks and degrees around it. Itsits directly in front of the chair and left of the throttle. Golf ball sized handle etc. Think of a arrow with a handle on the back of it, where ever you point it is where the boat steers. It took me a year to finally figure that one out.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

im guessing but its most likely the joy stick controls the rudder and screws if they have 2 then the ship can be controlled that way and if there is a wheel it is most likely encase they lose the main system or they just upgraded the ship and decided to leave it





but i just remembered something about a cruise ship which uses a single little joy stick to control the whole 1500 feet of ship including the bow and stern thrusters and since cruise ships dont have fixed props anymore they use arco pods( i think thats what there called) its a self contained electric motor that pivots under the ship and the prop is attached to that)


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

That is the lever I am talking about right there. I want to know what it does to steer the boat??


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

the joystick is connected to a computer which send signals to the rudder to turn left or right







its like power steering just more advanced


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

The lever with the has marks is the rudder position inicator and that IS the steering wheel. Most large vessels do not have a conventional wheel just the lever to position the rudder.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *amberj (4/7/2009)*That is the lever I am talking about right there. I want to know what it does to steer the boat??












http://www.jastram.com/v4/pdf/brochure.pdf


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Tuna Man's got it! Thats the one I have seen on the show.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Interesting. I've watched every episode andnever even noticed the wheels were missing. Will have to watch some re-runs.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

engineers are on board as part of crew.they should be hydraulic controlled.


----------



## blbsdb (Oct 4, 2007)

agreed hydraulic controlled almost all large oilfield vessels have this type of steering ,


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

If anyone wants to know the best of all the seasons are on right now on Discovery.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

I think this was answered but the rudder lever allows you to set a specific angle and course more accurately than a wheel. The indicator allows you to favor an exact position in a certain sea type. Most large commerical boats have this instead of a wheel, including tugboats.

Its not a stupid question. After running boats for 20 years i did not knwo this until two years ago when I was looking at buying a tugboat. I actually asked "where is the wheel?" on the bridge of the boat during the inspection which instantly discredited me in the eyes of all involved. :doh


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

amberj....



I have three different King Crab boat captains here in town. They are all over at Mike King's house telling war stories. Mike is one of those captains. All of them have well over twenty years each experience in the Bering Sea. I think I can get them all online to answer any other questions you may have. They are Ralph Collins who built and ran the Cornelia Marie, Mike King who built and ran the Rebel. Big Steve who just arrived today and I have yet to meet. They all went out to supper earlier and I will give em a ring. It is unbelievable to sit and hear their stories. Every one of them are amazed they lived through the experience. Mike says he stopped counting after fifty close friends had died. I will try to get them to sign on..We'll see what happens... 



Ronnie


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

"back when Mike Rowe wasnt the narrator for it."

Still is unless there has been a recent change?


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

amberj...



Okay...they are all reading this string. All are in agreement with the "Jog Stick" as being the "wheel" on a crab boat. It is a simple hydraulic system that opens and closes valves to turn the rudder. Everyone had a good laugh at the comment about it being hooked to a computer. Any more questions???



Ronnie


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats really cool. I love the show and have the upmost respect for the job that they go and do. I dont think i would be able to do it. I consider myself to be a tuff person but damn what those guys go through is unreal. I appreaciate all the help and answers. Would love to hear some of those stories from those guys. SOunds like a blast. I love the show and sometimes will watch it on mute just to see what the guys are doing and focus on things you dont know what is being talked about, kinda makes it a little bit more intense.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Corpsman (4/7/2009)*"back when Mike Rowe wasnt the narrator for it."
> 
> Still is unless there has been a recent change?




The first season I do believe Mike Rowe wasnt the narrator for that season.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

how much alcohol does it take to get up the nerve to decide to even crab fish ?????? i have fished in some tourneys here in some really snotty seas (12-16) in a 38 sportfish... but thats speed bumps compared to the crap they run in!!!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

ronnie sounds like a good excuse for a honor gathering and a story telling... my littls bro lives in the springs down from the black and blue ranch of 12


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

hey considering i was just coming to my own conclusions i think i was pretty close that a jog stick hooked to a computer would tell the hydraulic system what to do ....... then again since i have not been on a boat over 24ft and thus no maritime knowledge other than historic navel battles from the late 17th and 18th century's


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

amberj...



I don't know if you know this but there is a separate "Deadliest Catch" show that runs in Europe. Mike and I both have a friend named Ron Briggs that was the star captain of that show. Ron is a super guy and a great friend. He runs a very large King Crab boat and has been at it for years just like these other guys. If you have a business place as it looks like you do in your messages..we will come over and eat lunch with you one day. Mike is a very well liked guy and most captains that worked the Bering Sea for crabs stop by to visit from time to time. We all really LIKE Bar B Que.



Big Steve is running a salmon net boat right now. You gotta hear his stories. If you don't have a business and just do catering...let us know. We will find a good spot to meet up with ya'. If you are that interested in meeting these guys...we will make it happen...



Ronnie


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I just do the catering thing for now. PM me and we will see what we might be able to figure out. I never knew about the Deadliest Catch show in Europe. I will have to check that out, or find out more about it at least.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Rusty...



You are right....12-16 is a nice day in the Bering Sea. Do you realize that the show cannot be filmed in the REALLY bad weather? They cannot get outside to film..even though the crew is still working..!!! Some of the recent shows are getting close. Imagine you have a 100 foot boat standing on it's ends...motors running full speed to get up over a wave and then full reverse on the backside to keep from diving into the next one for hours on end....and you are just starting to get the idea.



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *JLMass (4/7/2009)*hey considering i was just coming to my own conclusions i think i was pretty close that a jog stick hooked to a computer would tell the hydraulic system what to do ....... then again since i have not been on a boat over 24ft and thus no maritime knowledge other than historic navel battles from the late 17th and 18th century's




JL...



I agree with you and besides that some of the boats do have computers onboard that might tie into the steering. These are all old worn out captains that probably don't even know how to turn a computer on anyhow.... At least "I" didn't laugh at ya'



Ronnie


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *BILL_MONEY (4/7/2009)*ronnie sounds like a good excuse for a honor gathering and a story telling... my littls bro lives in the springs down from the black and blue ranch of 12




Rusty...



We can make that happen...Mike lives near the Hwy 98 Fish River Bridge and I live in the Springs on the river. This could be a lot of fun. Lets' get a spot and time set and we will show up for story telling time..!!! We like to eat seafood and drink an occasional adult beverage. These other guys are on trips and will be leaving tomorrow but what the heck...I can listen to Mikes stories all night long...Is anyone else interested? When and where?



Ronnie


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I honestly dont know where those places are. So I dont have any idea what is around there where we can meet.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Amberj...



Sorry bud...We live near Foley Alabama.....a short ride to Pensacola in case ya'll would like to meet over there..



Ronnie


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

P'cola would be better for me. Miller's Ale House does great prices on pitchers of beer, and there food is good and doesnt cost a lot either. Mcguires is always a good choice. Sam's Seafood. I say we have a get together and meet up and hear some crab fishing stories from the berring sea.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *amberj (4/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Corpsman (4/7/2009)*"back when Mike Rowe wasnt the narrator for it."
> ...


Oh... I gotcha. I missunderstood. Sorry.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *amberj (4/8/2009)*P'cola would be better for me. Miller's Ale House does great prices on pitchers of beer, and there food is good and doesnt cost a lot either. Mcguires is always a good choice. Sam's Seafood. I say we have a get together and meet up and hear some crab fishing stories from the berring sea.




amberj...



I have talked to the guys and they are ready for a get together. Millers Ale House sounds great. Let's pick a time and day...

We are talking about putting together a series of talks on fishing the Bering Sea. This just might be the beginning of something new. All three guys will not be able to make it but we will at least have one or maybe two. This will be just guys sitting around enjoying an evening listening to great stories from the Bering Sea and elsewhere. Mike spent six months on the first Russian crab boat training the Russians how to crab.Some of the stories have very bad endings and some are hilarious. Ya'll pick the time and date and we will be there....Of course everyone is invited....



Ronnie


----------

